# Houston Astros 2nd basemen, Craig Biggio's Deer stand



## [email protected]

Nice set of bucks. Probably be fun to hang out and shoot deer. Just don't know if you I'd describe it as hunting.


----------



## Caspr21

that is pretty pimp!


----------



## Clay Peacher

Wow! Where is that?


----------



## haybill

NOW thats a blind.... OOOOOOOOOOO and nice deer too


----------



## ratzila

That aint fair:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

i dont think those deer were shot in texas....bodies are too big. but nice racks and stand though


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

That's having more money than you know what to do with!


----------



## JoshH

Whats up with the cage on the stand?


----------



## Stumpknocker

That shooting house is the gayest thing I've ever seen. I'd be embarassed to hunt from that. Kind of a shame that's what hunting is coming to.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (3/6/2008)*Whats up with the cage on the stand?



keep unwanted people out during the offseason and such


----------



## MakoMove09

I bet it's loud when room service brings their order up the stairs


----------



## MakoMove09

And seriously, I would totally be embarrassed to tell people I "hunted" out of that skybox. There's no way you could say with a straight face that you're "hunting" while sitting in that. Does anyone know where I could get one?


----------



## HeartofDixie

I saw that pic of Biggio and family 2 years ago, butstill impressed with those racks. hard to believe all those were killed on the same day. 

As for the hunting-house (thats no stand), I agree with a above poster...I'd be embarrassed to hunt out of there. Thats NOT hunting. I like to be out in the elements and become apart of nature...try to outsmart the deer. Not sit in a house and stick a gun out a window when one strolls by. Just not my style of hunting, they can keep that.

Now, putting a stripper pole in there, stock theliquor bar, and having a hunting party...well, thats different story.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

> *HeartofDixie (3/6/2008)*I saw that pic of Biggio and family 2 years ago, butstill impressed with those racks. hard to believe all those were killed on the same day.


It's not hard to shoot a dog...I mean a deer inside a his pen.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Haters


----------



## KoolKat45

Thats a lot of mature bucks to be taken off the property at one time. Is there any mature bucks left after the FAMILY picture? If so I dont think its the type of hunting I would enjoy.If not I'm sure they will buy more!!The shooting house although nice even if I had more money then I knew what to do with I wouldnt hunt out of that. Too nice for this guy.. I couldnt imagine telling someone to turn the big screen down I think the deer hear you.


----------



## Hunt IL!

did they have to shoot em or just club them in the head with their gun butt?


----------



## FizzyLifter

Now we know how Biggio passed all the steroid tests, he was giving them to his deer. Dang! As for hunting or not, they're definitely not roughing it but still hunting. Like saying someone whoowns a 43 Bertram isn't fishing when they go to the rigs for Tuna.


----------



## Hunt IL!

thats shooting, not hunting.... does he care about the wind, scent lok, overhunting the area? i dont think he does.. i mean even grandma and the grandkids shot a big one!


----------



## croakerchoker

thats bigger than my first apartment and nicer. you could play poker and the one with best hand gets to shoot.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *MakoMove09 (3/6/2008)*And seriously, I would totally be embarrassed to tell people I "hunted" out of that skybox. There's no way you could say with a straight face that you're "hunting" while sitting in that. Does anyone know where I could get one?



I love your irony, young grasshopper, but I am going to have to disagree with you. Anyone that has been to my property has had the luxury of hunting in some pretty nice shooting houses. I go way out of my way to build them, and have some in the making right now that will very much rival the one in this thread. Why? Because I know how to. They are at little to no cost to me; and I like my hunters to be as comfortable as possible. I have a lot of parents/young kids to hunt at PrimeTime Plantation, and the easiest way to spook deer is to have a restless, noisy kid in the stand with you. I like to make sure that, not only are their sounds and movements concealed, but also that they are kept entertained. The next 2 stands I currently have under construction will have flatscreens and dvd players in them; the flip down kind like you would see in cars. Obviously headsets come with them to keep the noise down. Sometimes, itjust isn't about killing. (well, to me it is haha). It's about spending time with your kid; and if my place isn't exactly your idea of deer hunting or "roughing it," well then you don't have to come.

P.S. Mako-you suck at GHCUBED


----------



## KoolKat45

Nothing wrong with comfort seems a little much for me but thats just me. I dont get how you can take that many big bucks in a day, week, month, year off a piece of property and have any left?? Buy more?


----------



## G2

Can't get it to come up, what am i doing wrong


----------



## G2

Don't care what any of you say, that isn't hunting! Just killing deer. It's nice to kill big deer but that would get old quick!


----------



## File_13

I have to agree with G2. That stand would be cool to have, but it would take away from the hunting experience. 

A kill just ain't the same if you don't have to:

walk miles upon miles to find the perfect spot 

drag your stand out there

freeze

get rained on

almost fall out of the stand 

have a deer run away as your climbing downfrom the stand

have your gun fall over while leaned against a tree, possibly knocking the sights off, while your strapping the stand to the tree

having to walk a mile or more back to your vehicle, in the pitch black dark, with one little headlamp and aGPS that decided to quit working

drag a deer, by yourself, for long ass way away, in the pitch black dark, with one little headlamp and without the GPS you forgot in the jeep.

I will take the experiences that I have had over that deerstand.


----------



## bigblue98

I think I would rather sit under a pine tree in the pouring down rain than hunt out of that.


----------

